# Bully stick eaten less than 1 hour



## Jacrewsmom (Jul 17, 2009)

I was so excited because I finally found bully sticks. I have been reading posts that show how much the dogs love to chew these. 
I gave Fizz a thick 6 inch stick last night on the floor by our feet. Everyone was quietly reading and Fizz was happily chewing. I looked up in less than an hour the stick was gone. 
Thinking it not possible for her to devour the stick that soon we searched the entire house. No bully stick to be found. 
She did drink a lot of water afterwards. Seemed playful and none the worse for the wear. 
This morning I found 2 areas in the house where she add vomited chewed up bully stick (thick ropes of chewed up white hard chunks). She has not had a BM this morning like she usually does. Is currently curled up next to me sleeping. She doesn't appear to be in distress. If she doesn't have a BM by tomorrow I will take her in to her vet.
Has anyone experienced something similar?


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Wow, I would not give this kind of treat to Fizz without _direct _supervision. 
Sounds like she got rid of most of it by vomiting. Definitely watch her for any signs of distress. I hope she is okay... Please keep us posted.

As for my Chi's...I guess they haven't had anything that delicious! I have to watch for other problems--fighting and competition for high valued treats.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

The white hard bit..hmm..seems a bit trange..sounds like raw- hide. I haven't seen that with a bully. Lots of stringy shreds though, when they get caught on teeth they have a special smell..ugh !

When I am looking to see if something has "passed" I feed a baby fingerling carrot as a treat. It will show up a bit in the BM.


----------



## Jacrewsmom (Jul 17, 2009)

Doesn't it show just how quick these little ones can get into trouble. I didn't expect her to devour the whole thing. We were quietly reading and I was listening for any choking sounds or distress. HUGE lesson learned. I'm really kicking myself over this. I totally didn't expect this.
Pricey sticks to toss out, but not worth her getting sick over. I imagine even if I were to hold it for her while she chewed she would crunch the pieces quickly. I just didn't like the looks of all those hard little chunks she threw up.


----------



## Jacrewsmom (Jul 17, 2009)

rubia said:


> The white hard bit..hmm..seems a bit trange..sounds like raw- hide. I haven't seen that with a bully. Lots of stringy shreds though, when they get caught on teeth they have a special smell..ugh !
> 
> When I am looking to see if something has "passed" I feed a baby fingerling carrot as a treat. It will show up a bit in the BM.


These are Redbarn Chew -A-Bulls. I purchased yesterday at Petsmart in a city about an hours drive from here. The package claims to be made of "Real Redbarn Bully Sticks"
Her belly feels a bit firm and no BM yet. I'm afraid to give her anything but water in case she has a block. I thought she vomited most of the product, and yes it was in tiny hard plastic, white looking pieces. 
Ingrediants on the package are Potato starch, meat by-product, corn starch, sorbitol, liver, cellulose, water, egg, lecithin, calcium stearate, titanium dioxide, carmel color, sorbic acid. 
I feel so bad!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Jacrewsmom said:


> These are Redbarn Chew -A-Bulls. I purchased yesterday at Petsmart in a city about an hours drive from here. The package claims to be made of "Real Redbarn Bully Sticks"
> Her belly feels a bit firm and no BM yet. I'm afraid to give her anything but water in case she has a block. I thought she vomited most of the product, and yes it was in tiny hard plastic, white looking pieces.
> Ingrediants on the package are Potato starch, meat by-product, corn starch, sorbitol, liver, cellulose, water, egg, lecithin, calcium stearate, titanium dioxide, carmel color, sorbic acid.
> I feel so bad!!


oh, that's not a bully stick. That's a fake one made out of potato, etc. The real bully sticks are hard, natural chews and then turn chewy at the ends when they chew on them but a 6 inch one will last Brody a good week and he's a vigorous chewer. 

Dont' blame yourself though, you didn't know. I don't think it will hurt her and it should pass on through. 

You could try helping it on through by giving her a few licks of vaseline. (It's the same stuff that's in hairball paste for cats). If she won't lick it, you can put a toothpast sized squeeze on your finger, open her mouth, and wipe it on the top of her mouth, behind her front teeth. She'll have to eat it. I know. Yucky. But it will coat everything in her belly and hopefully it will help her pass on the rest. It just acts as a laxative so be prepared for some loose stools. The vet told me to do this for Brody when he ate the corner of a shamwow towel. The next day he pooped it out in pieces with loose stool. So it might work for your baby. Keep us posted.

brodysmom


----------



## Sensei (May 12, 2009)

Someone on this site (wish I could remember who) recommended BestBullySticks.com to me, and I've never looked back. I used to get the Red Barn ones, and found that they were very poor quality, certainly not worth the high price. (6 for $22) 

The ones from Best Bully Sticks are all natural, low-odor, very long lasting, and best of all, MUCH better price! 

I don't want to sound like a commercial, but I highly recommend Best Bully Sticks. One of the 6" Thick ones will last Nugget a few days. (He's big for a Chi, and is serious about his chewing)


----------



## Jacrewsmom (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks, I'll give the website a try. 
I'm still kicking myself for night reading the label. I saw one pack of the thinner sticks that didn't have any added ingredients and grabbed the big ones too!
I'm usually very cautious about reading labels. Must be my aging brain


----------



## smallbeats_m_all (Nov 22, 2009)

aren't real bully sticks dehydrated bull & steer penis?


----------



## Jacrewsmom (Jul 17, 2009)

I think so. Sounds gross but from what I've read through the dogs go crazy for them.


----------



## smallbeats_m_all (Nov 22, 2009)

Jacrewsmom said:


> I think so. Sounds gross but from what I've read through the dogs go crazy for them.


Thats for sure! my dawgs go nuts for them, they do smell kinda funny but it goes away and the muscle fibers clean teeth really well.:coolwink:


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Aw honey, don't be so hard on yourself. How would you have known? Try the bestbullysticks.com. I get all my treats there. They are all natural and will last much longer. You poor thing. The vaseline thing that Tracy said works perfectly and it'll be okay. We live and we learn, don't we???


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

How is Fizz today? Did he poop? I imagine he is fine but I am concerned! Please give us an update. 

Brodysmom


----------



## Sensei (May 12, 2009)

smallbeats_m_all said:


> aren't real bully sticks dehydrated bull & steer penis?


Yep. 100%. Once you get past that and realize that means it's all natural beef, it's really a good thing. The ones that are vertically drained and baked are very low odor. Another plus for Best Bully Sticks is that they are non-irradiated.

(Ok, I really am starting to sound like a commercial)


----------

